# Circuito de Alimentacion de Linterna 19 Leds



## Killerclient (Dic 10, 2008)

Buenas soy nuevo en este foro, estoy tratando de armar un circuito de alimentacion para una linterna de 19 leds de alto brillo conectados en paralelo, con una fuente de 6V 4 Ah( una bateria para ser mas especifico ). la linterna traia un circuito original pero por alguna razon no entregaba la corriente necesaria para hacerlos funcionar. por lo cual me decidi a realizar un circuito nuevo, pero no se que componentes llevaria ese circuito y las interconexiones de los mismos.  espero que puedan ayudarme, Desde ya muchas gracias.          Ivan


EDIT: adjunto fotos de la bateria y de el circuito de los leds.














Los led no se de cuanta corriente son supongo que alrededor de 18-20mAh, el voltage debe ser de alrededor de 3.3V
son del tipo bombin ( blancos )


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 10, 2008)

Hola.
¿Cuál es la corriente y el voltaje de tus LEDs?
Puedes publicar fotos del circuito.
Chao.
elaficioando.


----------



## Killerclient (Dic 10, 2008)

adjunte fotos del circuito y de la bateria


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 10, 2008)

Hola.
Vamos a suponer una corriente de 20mA, y 3.3V. Tomamos 18mA.
Son 19 LEDs en paralelo, entonces la corriente total será 19x18=342ma ó 0.342A.
La resitencia limitadora será 6-3.3 / 0.342=7.8 ohm tomamos 7.5 ohm 2W,

Por qué 18 y no 20mA, esto se debe a que cuando una pila está cargada plenamente siempre su voltaje es mayor al nominal, y este voltaje generaría una corriente mayor a 20mA, si hacemos los cálculos con 20mA.
Pero todo depende de ti, puedes diseñarlo a tu mejor parecer.
Suerte.
 Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Killerclient (Dic 10, 2008)

ok muchisimas gracias voy a probar armarlo de esa forma. muchas gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 9, 2009)

"una linterna de 19 leds de alto brillo conectados en paralelo"
No es recomendable poner los leds en paralelo porque aunque sean del mismo lote tienen diferencias y no todos pueden estar alimentados correctamente.

"la linterna traia un circuito original pero por alguna razon no entregaba la corriente necesaria para hacerlos funcionar"
Por que lo decis?

"por lo cual me decidi a realizar un circuito nuevo, pero no se que componentes llevaria ese circuito y las interconexiones de los mismos"
Con resistencias ya esta, despues sino esta la alternativa de usar un 7805 o una fuente de corriente constante con un lm317.

"Los led no se de cuanta corriente son supongo que alrededor de 18-20mAh, el voltage debe ser de alrededor de 3.3V son del tipo bombin ( blancos )"
No son mAh! los mah se usan para indicar la capacidad de una bateria.


----------

